# Tampa Herf 11/15



## tampabaycigarradio (Oct 29, 2008)

Ybor Cigar Heritage Festival. Let's meet up!!!!


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173738

newbs


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=173738
> 
> newbs


:r:r :chk


----------

